# New Member Introduction



## Madame Turlock (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello Haunt Forum members. My screen name is Madame Turlock, some of you will know me from another forum,which I will continue to enjoy haunting. I am married; have two grown sons and a beautiful 16 month old grandson who brings a new energy to the family. Tuesday, January 22, will be our 36th wedding anniversary. We share our home with a lively Jack Russell Terrier who is a total clown and a pain in the (well you know) all in one package. We sincerely believe he was meant for our home; otherwise he would be barkdust by now because very few people could tolerate his behavior. 

I am new to the hobby of home haunting and have so much to learn. Being around people who are creative, positive and have the ability to laugh at themselves is a good fit with my personality. I'm a playful spirit and don't take myself or life too seriously. I seem to have an extra curiosity gene which drives me to learn, try and discover how things work. I like to ask questions so I hope you will be patient with me.

A search for the tutorial of lauriebeast's Bride and spookineer's Jackula lead me to the Haunt Forum. The quality of their work individually and as a team is so impressive. I have been lurking in the shadows observing the sculpting 101 tutorial that playfx is facilitating and will be jumping into that project when my supplies arrive. The exchange of ideas and support I have seen on these forums is priceless. I look forward to meeting new friends here and developing skills and knowledge to pass on to others who are drawn to the hobby of home haunts in the future.

Oh yes...you need to know that sometimes I can get wordy


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hooowldy Madam Turlock WOW 36 years nice to see you here and yes you are in the right place for aal that you seek


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome Madame T!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome, glad to have ya here!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Madame Turlock! Welcome to the forum


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Hauntforum California (you can check out any time you like, but you can NEVER LEAVE)


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!

There are lots of creative and talented folks hanging around here. Everybody is extremely helpful.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!

there's nothing wrong with being verbose!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome MT.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Madame T and welcome to the forum. You'll like it here.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I thought that moniker looked familiar! Welcome to HauntForum!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's wonderful to have you here!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcme to the forum.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome Madame


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
to another west coaster


----------



## Madame Turlock (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you all for making me feel so welcome. I have enjoyed reading through some old posts...I can tell you are my kind of peeps!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> I can tell you are my kind of peeps!


Peeps !!! I love peeps !!
http://www.marshmallowpeeps.com/


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Vlad you are nuts for sure!! Hey i dont think i got a welcome in there so WELCOME ((HUGS))


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome MT! It's funny I saw your posts on other threads and I did not know you were new, you really seemed at home!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Madame T.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Madame Turlock : )


----------



## Madame Turlock (Jan 19, 2008)

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> Welcome MT! It's funny I saw your posts on other threads and I did not know you were new, you really seemed at home!


You all make it easy to feel at home. I also had the privilege of knowing some members of this forum before I joined in.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

You will like it here.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome stay awhile


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome! (I never mind wordy-ness.)


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome..!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Madame Turlock, welcome!*


----------

